# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  FOSSHAPE - Oddy Test Results

## B.Jeffrey

I know that FOSSHAPE 300 and FOSSHAPE 600 both pass oddy testing, but I was looking to obtain a copy of the actual test results.  Hoping that someone here might be able to scan and email me a copy.   We have been receiving several requests as of late for the actual test results.  Appreciate the help and if anyone ever wants free samples of either FOSSHAPE or WONDERFLEX to evaluate....just let me know.
Thanks
Brian Jeffrey
Wonderflex World
603-778-0190
www.wonderflexworld.com

----------

